# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Commandes pour tester les ports sur PC

## geforce

bonjour

depuis le temps je cherche les commandes pour tester un port quelqonque si 'il est ouvert ou bein fermer et comment le gerer ex (l'ouvrir ou le fermer ou le filtrer), ya t-il quelq'un qui peur m'aider,
ex: fermer le port 80 ou l'ouvrir ou le filtrer

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Benj.

Bonsoir,

_netsh firewall_ rpond  tes demandes.

Par exemple, pour ouvrir le port 80 en TCP il suffit d'utiliser la commande :
_netsh firewall add portopening TCP 80 WebHTTP_

Pour bloquer le port 80 (TCP toujours), il suffit d'utiliser celle ci-dessous :
_netsh firewall delete portopening TCP 8_0

Et pour savoir si une application utilise le port 80, il est possible d'utiliser netsh et de rcuprer la ligne concerne :
_netsh firewall show portopening | find "80"_
Ce n'est peut-tre pas la meilleure solution par contre mais c'est pour te donner une ide (la commande _netstat -ban | find "TCP" | find "80"_ est srement plus "complte).

_netsh firwall /?_ pour les dtails  :;): 

Cordialement.

----------


## ram-0000

> Et pour savoir si une application utilise le port 80, il est possible d'utiliser netsh et de rcuprer la ligne concerne :


Beaucoup plus portable (fonctionne sous linux et windows pour peu que grep soit install), "*netstat -an | grep LISTEN | grep 80*" pour tester le bind sur le port 80 (http) par exemple.

----------

